# New Arrival



## Tim/Robin (Feb 7, 2009)

After a terrible learning experience around Christmas with our last egg, I am happy to report success!! I would like to introduce everyone to AJ (Aunt Jemima), a pancake tortoise. After 156 days in the incubator, AJ decided today was the day. Here is a photo of the cutie. I know it is not the best quality, it was taken with my phone. Robin will certainly have better photos in the next days.


----------



## Millerlite (Feb 7, 2009)

congrats. what is she?


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 7, 2009)

Thats great news Tim & Robin 

With a yolk sack that big, It'd put her in a plastic container with triple antibiotic ointment smeared on the bottom. You don't won't the yolk sack to dry out or come in contact with to much water, as the yolk can and will suck up to much water if you let it.

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2009)

It always amazes me to see the orientation in the egg. You would think that the little pancake tortoise would be oriented from end to end instead of from side to side. What a lucky break for you. Didn't you just recently acquire the parents? Congrats.

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats!!! I love the name!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 7, 2009)

emysemys said:


> It always amazes me to see the orientation in the egg. You would think that the little pancake tortoise would be oriented from end to end instead of from side to side. What a lucky break for you. Didn't you just recently acquire the parents? Congrats.
> 
> Yvonne



We got her parents on the 4th of July. This egg was laid on 9/4/08. They were a known and proven pair. They had been together for 10 years with one owner in Florida. They settled fast and she has given us 4 eggs so far. 



egyptiandan said:


> Thats great news Tim & Robin
> 
> With a yolk sack that big, It'd put her in a plastic container with triple antibiotic ointment smeared on the bottom. You don't won't the yolk sack to dry out or come in contact with to much water, as the yolk can and will suck up to much water if you let it.
> 
> Danny



She kept trying to push out of the shell. So she is now in a container with the bottom smeared with triple antibiotic ointment. She is out of the shell and trying to move around. Looks pretty silly trying to move with that big yolk sac. A few days until it is absorbed then a bath and in to the NICU (newborn intensive care unit) with her first bites, right?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwww congrats!


----------



## Isa (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations Tim & Robin,
Your new little one is such a cutie


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats! That's great. Can't wait to see more pics! Keep us updated!


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations. looking forward to seeing more pics, who can resist hatchlings


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 10, 2009)

As promised, here are some pictures as AJ was transferred from the incubator to the NICU today. Eating was immediate, as was hissing and running under a hide (just like a pancake  ).


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Feb 10, 2009)

Just curious, How long does it take for the yolk sac to be absorbed?What a good looking tortoise.By the way I love tortugaplace,You have a beautiful collection of torts and I love the uro too!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 10, 2009)

TKCARDANDCOIN said:


> Just curious, How long does it take for the yolk sac to be absorbed?What a good looking tortoise.



This torts yolk sac took about 2-3 days to absorb. However, the size of the yolk sac may be influenced (from what we've been told) by the humidity of the incubator before hatching.



TKCARDANDCOIN said:


> By the way I love tortugaplace,You have a beautiful collection of torts and I love the uro too!


Thanks, we really enjoy all of our collection. We have a new group of tortoises coming in a couple of months (will post pics and info and such when the time comes). A species we have looked high a low for and FINALLY have found some CBs. We are super excited at the prospect of having this species. However, as fun as it is, we are nearing (or already at) our limits for tortoises, after this final group arrives. While not the job we claim on our tax return, "Tortoise Herder" is really the work we get the most satisfaction from!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm nothing like building the suspense about what the new group are going to be!!  

I think AJ is the prettiest pancake I have saw. Glad she doing so well. Guess I should stop now, before I really get syrupy with my thoughts or accused of buttering you up...


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 10, 2009)

AJ is looking great Tim & Robin  Excellent pictures of her. 

Danny


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 10, 2009)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow is she beautiful! I'm jealous now too!


----------



## Isa (Feb 11, 2009)

What a cute little baby  he looks adorable.


----------



## Karyn (Feb 11, 2009)

What a cutie! Congrats!

Karyn


----------



## terryo (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations! How cute is that baby!!! (can't you give us a hint?)


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 11, 2009)

Well ok. First hint...

1. This tortoise is a CITES I (cannot be imported/exported)


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 11, 2009)

Should I guess Flat-tailed tortoises 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Aj is beautiful. This is the first pancake Hatchling I've seen. Thank you for the chance to see what a wonderful little tort she is. Looking forward to the Pics of your new ones.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

That is a sweet looking pancake.


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 12, 2009)

are you for sure that she's a little lady? I am guessing because of that darling extra scute, she was incubated at a higher temp...

I think overall it adds to her individuality and charm! Are pancakes horribly difficult to care for? They stay smaller too don't they?


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 12, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> are you for sure that she's a little lady? I am guessing because of that darling extra scute, she was incubated at a higher temp...
> 
> I think overall it adds to her individuality and charm! Are pancakes horribly difficult to care for? They stay smaller too don't they?



We have now way of knowing if she is a she. We say that because the friend who will get her named her AJ (Aunt Jemima). We have not found them to be hard to care for. They are hiders. While inside they come out to eat and then retreat to their rock hides. Outside they are a blast to watch. They climb all over the rocks we have placed in their area. 
As for size, full grown they are around 7 inches and flat. Here is a picture of AJ's mom on an 8 inch floor tile. 






This is a picture of our other female on an 8 inch tile. 




We are currently incubating eggs from both females. Larger pictures and many more pictures of the male and others can be seen on our blog.


----------



## baseballturtle48 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on the beautiful baby! I was wondering whether it had hatched. 

I enjoyed my Pancake when I had one, and he was quite friendly.... a real character.


----------

